# edge guide



## hogger (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a craftsman plunge router model #315-246060 and would like to know if there is an edge guide available for this router


----------



## hogger (Aug 4, 2010)

*guide for craftsman plunge router*

I would like to know if there is an edge guide available for the craftsman professional plunge router model # 315-246060 as i have not been able to find one .Would appreciate any help on this subject. Thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums hogger.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Is that you Bill? (I have a friend with the screen name of Hogger)

There is a listing for Craftsman parts in the Router Reference section. You can also make your own edge guide, there are plans on the forums.


----------

